# Tesla Light Show files - share yours here



## GDN

Share your Light Show file here; or a link to others that are verified to work.

For feedback:

Use :thumbsup: or ✅ or ❤ for good files.
Use the ⏳ for files that aren't good or don't work.

As always download files from the Internet at your own risk.


----------



## mrau

This site here is a repository for LightShows that people have created. Most have a video of what they look like. Can download the ones you like as well. It all looks free so far.

https://teslalight.show/
The Mission Impossible one is well done.


----------



## JWardell

Now that our cars can all play custom light shows from a USB drive, a thread would be nice to discuss them!
Either discuss developing them, or just sharing your favorites.

Tesla's instructions to develop and load light shows are here:
https://github.com/teslamotors/light-show#usb-flash-drive-requirements
_USB flash drive requirements_​
_Must contain a base-level folder called "LightShow" (without quotation marks and case sensitive)._
_The LightShow folder must contain 2 files:"lightshow.fseq"_
_"lightshow.mp3" or "lightshow.wav" (wav is recommended)_
_Must be formatted as exFAT, FAT 32 (for Windows), MS-DOS FAT (for Mac), ext3, or ext4. NTFS is currently not supported._
_Must not contain a base-level TeslaCam folder._
_Must not contain any map update or firmware update files_

There is also a subreddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLightShow/
This is a great site to find lightshows:
https://teslalight.show
And to start, I really like this one:
https://teslalight.show/Knight-Rider-Theme-with-surveillance-mode-44b34bebe3bb482d8984e3293de4a25d


----------



## TrevP

Because we’re dealing with music files we could run the risk of running afoul of copyright laws so it would probably be best to post your creations on that Teslas light show site (let them be the target) and just link to them here


----------



## JWardell

JWardell said:


> Now that our cars can all play custom light shows from a USB drive, a thread would be nice to discuss them!
> Either discuss developing them, or just sharing your favorites.
> 
> Tesla's instructions to develop and load light shows are here:
> https://github.com/teslamotors/light-show#usb-flash-drive-requirements
> _USB flash drive requirements_​
> _Must contain a base-level folder called "LightShow" (without quotation marks and case sensitive)._
> _The LightShow folder must contain 2 files:"lightshow.fseq"_
> _"lightshow.mp3" or "lightshow.wav" (wav is recommended)_
> _Must be formatted as exFAT, FAT 32 (for Windows), MS-DOS FAT (for Mac), ext3, or ext4. NTFS is currently not supported._
> _Must not contain a base-level TeslaCam folder._
> _Must not contain any map update or firmware update files_
> 
> There is also a subreddit:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLightShow/
> This is a great site to find lightshows:
> https://teslalight.show
> And to start, I really like this one:
> https://teslalight.show/Knight-Rider-Theme-with-surveillance-mode-44b34bebe3bb482d8984e3293de4a25d


This was moved from another thread that I started, literally at the same time as GDN was posting this...but my thread was intended to discuss our favorite shows, and GDN wants us to zip it


----------



## GDN

Lets let it evolve. I won't be too harsh, as Trev actually suggests the other site may be the best place to share the show and note it or link to it here. No one knows just yet how many will run afoul of copyright issues on the music. Had it been a true repository they would have been lost in the banter. So lets open it up a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## Kizzy

GDN said:


> Lets let it evolve. I won't be too harsh, as Trev actually suggests the other site may be the best place to share the show and note it or link to it here. No one knows just yet how many will run afoul of copyright issues on the music. Had it been a true repository they would have been lost in the banter. So lets open it up a bit and see how it goes.


I would suggest creators providing light show files with album/song name or link and folks sourcing their own music files if it doesn't cause significant sync issues. 🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## Ksb466

Can you only load 1 song on the flash drive at a time? If multiple, how does it know which to play? Lots of cool ones already created.


----------



## shareef777

Ksb466 said:


> Can you only load 1 song on the flash drive at a time? If multiple, how does it know which to play? Lots of cool ones already created.


Yeah, after showing my youngest the Mario one, he's got a playlist already picked out, sucks having to go back to my computer to swap out each file.😂


----------



## PaulK

shareef777 said:


> Yeah, after showing my youngest the Mario one, he's got a playlist already picked out, sucks having to go back to my computer to swap out each file.😂


You can get 5 small capacity USB drives for less than $10 on Amazon. One for each song.

Brings back memories of cassette tapes. Remember to check the box if you use Dolby NR!


----------



## shareef777

PaulK said:


> You can get 5 small capacity USB drives for less than $10 on Amazon. One for each song.
> 
> Brings back memories of cassette tapes. Remember to check the box if you use Dolby NR!


Hopefully they update the lightshow feature to just list out all the sequence files on the USB drive (and it can play the audio file with a matching filename).


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Check this out:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLightShow/comments/rxn9lz


----------



## shenkin

JWardell said:


> Now that our cars can all play custom light shows from a USB drive, a thread would be nice to discuss them!
> Either discuss developing them, or just sharing your favorites.
> 
> Tesla's instructions to develop and load light shows are here:
> https://github.com/teslamotors/light-show#usb-flash-drive-requirements
> _USB flash drive requirements_​
> _Must contain a base-level folder called "LightShow" (without quotation marks and case sensitive)._
> _The LightShow folder must contain 2 files:"lightshow.fseq"_
> _"lightshow.mp3" or "lightshow.wav" (wav is recommended)_
> _Must be formatted as exFAT, FAT 32 (for Windows), MS-DOS FAT (for Mac), ext3, or ext4. NTFS is currently not supported._
> _Must not contain a base-level TeslaCam folder._
> _Must not contain any map update or firmware update files_
> 
> There is also a subreddit:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLightShow/
> This is a great site to find lightshows:
> https://teslalight.show
> And to start, I really like this one:
> https://teslalight.show/Knight-Rider-Theme-with-surveillance-mode-44b34bebe3bb482d8984e3293de4a25d


I have tried installing over and over and the only thing that works is the MP3 or WAV on the USB. The LightShow never changes to custom or plays what I have installed. Any Ideas?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

shenkin said:


> I have tried installing over and over and the only thing that works is the MP3 or WAV on the USB. The LightShow never changes to custom or plays what I have installed. Any Ideas?


Do you have other folders on the same drive, like for sentry videos or music?

This has to be the only folder on the drive.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

And did you validate the lightshow with the validate.py script to make sure you didn't exceed the 681 transition limit?


----------



## TrevP

Could this be modified to handle any MP3/WAV file?


----------



## 2Kap

I just finished one of the University of Alabama fight song. Whew these things are time consuming, and it’s only a :50 sec song.


----------



## gary in NY

Anyone running xlights on a Mac? It will not run on my M1 mackbook air. Craps out after loading the title page.


----------



## shareef777

gary in NY said:


> Anyone running xlights on a Mac? It will not run on my M1 mackbook air. Craps out after loading the title page.


I was able to get it to load on my M1 MBP, though didn't do much with it as I found it'd require a lot of work to build out a sequence (and I'm not very creative 😆). Did you get the app from the App Store?


----------



## gary in NY

shareef777 said:


> I was able to get it to load on my M1 MBP, though didn't do much with it as I found it'd require a lot of work to build out a sequence (and I'm not very creative 😆). Did you get the app from the App Store?


Yes, it came from the App Store. Did this last night following instructions from a twitter post. It worked long enough to download some files and change some settings. Also ran a test file. Will not reopen. I may switch over to my pc, but Mac is my go to device.


----------



## Kizzy

gary in NY said:


> Anyone running xlights on a Mac? It will not run on my M1 mackbook air. Craps out after loading the title page.


It works fine on my Intel Mac running Mojave.

I overbuilt one song, switched to another but lost steam.


----------



## 2Kap

gary in NY said:


> Anyone running xlights on a Mac? It will not run on my M1 mackbook air. Craps out after loading the title page.


I'm doing mine on a early 2015 MacBook Pro.
2.9Ghz i5, 16GB RAM


----------



## gary in NY

2Kap said:


> I'm doing mine on a early 2015 MacBook Pro.
> 2.9Ghz i5, 16GB RAM


Yeah, I retired my 2010 MacBook Pro. It wouldn't run for more than 10 minutes without crashing. My ancient dell laptop still starts up and is as happy as a puppy to play, but is too hardware limited for many programs. My new(er) dell should be able to handle it.


----------



## 2Kap

gary in NY said:


> Yeah, I retired my 2010 MacBook Pro. It wouldn't run for more than 10 minutes without crashing. My ancient dell laptop still starts up and is as happy as a puppy to play, but is too hardware limited for many programs. My new(er) dell should be able to handle it.


Yeah my battery is shot on mine, barely gets 30 mins, but everything else is trucking along. I will say the app crashes on me if I put my mac to sleep and try to access the existing program, luckily auto save has saved me. Lol


----------



## gary in NY

2Kap said:


> Yeah my battery is shot on mine, barely gets 30 mins, but everything else is trucking along. I will say the app crashes on me if I put my mac to sleep and try to access the existing program, luckily auto save has saved me. Lol


There's a battery in those things?


----------



## AGV71

mrau said:


> This site here is a repository for LightShows that people have created. Most have a video of what they look like. Can download the ones you like as well. It all looks free so far.
> 
> https://teslalight.show/
> The Mission Impossible one is well done.


how to do find some one willing to make a custom light show for the Tyga song Make it Nasty?


----------



## Power Surge

Didn't even know the cars could do this...


----------



## ninedaleys

mrau said:


> This site here is a repository for LightShows that people have created. Most have a video of what they look like. Can download the ones you like as well. It all looks free so far. https://teslalight.show/ The Mission Impossible one is well done.


 I’ve got the instrumental music for one I’d think would be amazing, Welcome to the Machine, Pink Floyd. I’ve been playing around with xLihgts trying to create a show myself. I’m stuck in the infancy of this project. anyone care to help a disabled Marine out and coach or create it for me? I’m more than willing to do it, I just need a little coaching. Mind you, my disability is a traumatic brain injury that causes lapses in attention, memory and focus. Trying to do this with xLihhts is like building a TV from toaster parts…. Very frustrating.


----------

